# Remembering the STINKY perms of yesterday...



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone else remember those stinky perms of the 60's and 70's?

How they used to stink up the entire house for days?

How they used to make your eyes water - just from the odour?

Our home seemed to be perm-central when I was a kid, for if it wasn't my mom sitting down getting her hair permed by grandma, it was grandma sitting down and getting her hair permed by mom, and perms happened regularly.

Between the smell of the perm solution and cigarettes, it was enough to drive you out of the house!

And while we're on the topic of, let's not forget about those funny vacuum-cleaner like contraptions with the long hose attached to a big balloon-looking, elasticized vinyl cover, that we'd pull-on over our heads to dry our newly created doo!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2020)

I haven't had a perm since I was a child, as I developed naturally curly hair later. I loved the smell of perm solution, however!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

I never had a perm...except once about 20 years ago, at the salon, and it was no longer the smelly ones I remember my aunties having when I was a kid. ...oooh and the equally very sticky smelly hair lacquer they used to keep the perm solid...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I haven't had a perm since I was a child, as I developed naturally curly hair later. I loved the smell of perm solution, however!


You would have loved it at our house, Radish! You would have fit right in! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I never had a perm...except once about 20 years ago, at the salon, and it was no longer the smelly ones I remember my aunties having when I was a kid. ...oooh and the equally very sticky smelly hair lacquer they used to keep the perm solid...


Yes, I remember the countertop in our bathroom had a rough, built-up reside on it from moms lacquer hairspray.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Anyone else remember those stinky perms of the 60's and 70's?
> 
> How they used to stink up the entire house for days?
> 
> ...


My 85 yr. old sister still has one of those hairdryers! I don't think she uses it, but she did use it to do Mom's hair once, back when they were already extinct. She keeps _everything_!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

My perm days were in the 70's when I had the white version of an afro  ..  loved it ... and yes, it was stinky!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh yes. I worked in a hairdressers and more than one customer actually vomited because of the smell (like bad eggs)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My 85 yr. old sister still has one of those hairdryers! I don't think she uses it, but she did use it to do Mom's hair once, back when they were already extinct. She keeps _everything_!


Your sister and I would get along so well, Pinky!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My perm days were in the 70's when I had the white version of an afro  ..  loved it ... and yes, it was stinky!


Ah... okay, now I remember you, Bonnie! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Oh yes. I worked in a hairdressers and more than one customer actually vomited because of the smell (like bad eggs)


Yes! Like rotten eggs with a sharp sort of acid-like smell. Would burn at your nose and eyes like ammonia.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Anyone else remember those stinky perms of the 60's and 70's?



Oh yeah, mom's sisters would give 'em to each other and Nana's house would reek.  I think the slop was called "Toni."

But not in the '60s, more like the early '50s.  I don't remember them after then.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


ROFLMAO! If anything at all, those old dome and shower-cap looking hairdryers made us look like space Martians!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Oh yeah, mom's sisters would give 'em to each other and Nana's house would reek.  I think the slop was called "Toni."
> 
> But not in the '60s, more like the early '50s.  I don't remember them after then.


Toni, does ring a bell. 

I remember my boasting about how she bought some new and improved smelling perm solution, I was ecstatic, thinking nor more stink, but such was not the case, even the new and improved version smelled like the dickens!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

I had to suffer through many Toni home permanents when I was little, and everyone wanted to give their girls that Shirley Temple look.

My older sister had both these types of hair dryers:


----------



## Lee (Apr 24, 2020)

I feel left out of this thread because I was the one always ironing my curly hair to make it straight, kind of recall the singed hair smell.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Lee said:


> I feel left out of this thread because I was the one always ironing my curly hair to make it straight, kind of recall the singed hair smell.


I also ironed my already straight hair, in my teens .. just because it was the rage.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I had to suffer through many Toni home permanents when I was little, and everyone wanted to give their girls that Shirley Temple look.
> 
> My older sister had both these types of hair dryers:
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes, Pinky, those are the EXACT hairdryers I remember!

I remember the old hair salons, where an entire wall was dedicated to industrial dome-dryers, and under each sat a woman with freshly styled hair, and in keeping with the times, there wasn't one that didn't have a cigarette going!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

No perms-  I was on the opposite side:  trying to _straighten _my hair.  The products I used didn't do any good, so I actually tried _ironing _it  .  
I can relate to the hairdryer mentioned in the first post though-  I hated the effects it had on my hair, but mostly it bugged me that it was so noisy it drowned out the t.v.!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Lee and Pinky, I never tempted the ironing thing, but do remember it! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> No perms-  I was on the opposite side:  trying to _straighten _my hair.  The products I used didn't do any good, so I actually tried _ironing _it  .
> I can relate to the hairdryer mentioned in the first post though-  I hated the effects it had on my hair, but mostly it bugged me that it was so noisy it drowned out the t.v.!


Yes, I totally remember the noise!


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

I had naturally-"kinky" hair and had to roll it on curlers while wet in order to "smooth" it. 

Remember those "wire" curlers with the bristles that we slept in? Your head would feel in the morning like you had shared a pillow with a porcupine.

We had an old salon dryer, one that actually came from a salon. It was like having your head inside a jet engine and got hot enough to cook your brains.

 The problem was that it was from the days of pin curls so the inside was fairly small and had protruding rubber nozzles.  We'd have to wiggle our curlered heads in there and I swear our heads would swell because it was hard to maneuver out without leaving hair and scalp behind.

Ahhh, the cost of beauty in the 1950's and 1960's.......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> I had naturally-"kinky" hair and had to roll it on curlers while wet in order to "smooth" it.
> 
> Remember those "wire" curlers with the bristles that we slept in? Your head would feel in the morning like you had shared a pillow with a porcupine.
> 
> ...


Oh my word, yes, I remember! I don't know how my mom managed to get a proper nights sleep wearing them, and she'd wear a sort of black net-like cap over them.


----------



## Lashann (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes I certainly remember the Toni home perms from back then..... smelly and time consuming, the price you have to pay to try and look as good as possible LOL.  I also had some of those old hair dryers pictured above and although somewhat awkward and noisy to use, I didn't really mind.  I still have perms occasionally as my hair simply doesn't behave the way I want it to.  Whenever I have moved though I have to be patient as it usually takes time (and occasionally a bad perm) to find the right hairdresser that I can work with.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

I remember the Toni perms and those hair dyers. Our neighbours had them and my mom had a later model. Never have I ever had a perm but my mom once permed my brothers hair.   I could not believe my eyes. Even his hair colour had gone a few shades lighter. 

I had large electric rollers that didn’t damage hair too much and later bought a curling iron but I haven’t used one in about 20 years at least. I’ve never straightened my hair but like the look especially with dark hair.


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2020)

When I chauffeured my parents in their last years, I remember picking up my mom from the beauty parlor.
When I walked in the place, the first thing I said was, "What died in here?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Lashann said:


> Yes I certainly remember the Toni home perms from back then..... smelly and time consuming, the price you have to pay to try and look as good as possible LOL.  I also had some of those old hair dryers pictured above and although somewhat awkward and noisy to use, I didn't really mind.  I still have perms occasionally as my hair simply doesn't behave the way I want it to.  Whenever I have moved though I have to be patient as it usually takes time (and occasionally a bad perm) to find the right hairdresser that I can work with.


And... what I find is, you can build on a close and longstanding relationship with a hairdresser, yet, many, eventually, take to cutting your hair the way THEY think it should be cut, even after you tell them what you want.

I remember mom my getting a couple of doozies, and boy, would she ever be livid. The entire household would hear about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I remember the Toni perms and those hair dyers. Our neighbours had them and my mom had a later model. Never have I ever had a perm but my mom once permed my brothers hair.   I could not believe my eyes. Even his hair colour had gone a few shades lighter.
> 
> I had large electric rollers that didn’t damage hair too much and later bought a curling iron but I haven’t used one in about 20 years at least. I’ve never straightened my hair but like the look especially with dark hair.


I haven't seen a curling iron in ages. Speaking of curling irons, I came across a few funny YouTube videos on curling iron accidents, and there was tears running down my cheeks I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> When I chauffeured my parents in their last years, I remember picking up my mom from the beauty parlor.
> When I walked in the place, the first thing I said was, "What died in here?"


And that's the truth!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And... what I find is, you can build on a close and longstanding relationship with a hairdresser, yet, many, eventually, take to cutting your hair the way THEY think it should be cut, even after you tell them what you want.
> 
> I remember mom my getting a couple of doozies, and boy, would she ever be livid. The entire household would hear about it.


Oh YES. It’s great when you find a hairdresser who actually gives you what you asked for but many look as you as THEIR practice model. I stopped going after I went in to get an inch cut off my hair. That’s all I wanted. I’d pre- washed and conditioned my hair before getting there. All she had to do was cut off an inch of hair but since this was her own business from her own home she figured she’d get more if she could charge me for a shampoo, cut and dry  so I had my hair washed again with silicones then had 6 inches of layers put in. She finished it off with blow drying my bangs which stuck flat to my forehead. It was the worst haircut I’d ever had and I should have instantly walked out when she wanted to re-wash my hair. It was all about money to this person and was the last hairdresser I ever went to. If she would have given me what I wanted in the first place she would have gotten more than what she charged me. That was back in 2013 and I haven’t been to one since. I cut my own hair.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh YES. It’s great when you find a hairdresser who actually gives you what you asked for but many look as you as THEIR practice model. I stopped going after I went in to get an inch cut off my hair. That’s all I wanted. I’d pre- washed and conditioned my hair before getting there. All she had to do was cut off an inch of hair but since this was her own business from her own home she figured she’d get more if she could charge me for a shampoo, cut and dry  so I had my hair washed again with silicones then had 6 inches of layers put in. She finished it off with blow drying my bangs which stuck flat to my forehead. It was the worst haircut I’d ever had and I should have instantly walked out when she wanted to re-wash my hair. It was all about money to this person and was the last hairdresser I ever went to. If she would have given me what I wanted in the first place she would have gotten more than what she charged me. That was back in 2013 and I haven’t been to one since. I cut my own hair.


Exactly, you've captured it perfectly, Keesha.

I feel so lucky, as we have a hairdresser in the family, and so far so good, I've gotten exactly what I've wanted every time, and that's the way it should be.

Boy, cutting ones own hair, I'm not that artistic, so can only imagine my fright behind a pair of scissors.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Exactly, you've captured it perfectly, Keesha.
> 
> I feel so lucky, as we have a hairdresser in the family, and so far so good, I've gotten exactly what I've wanted every time, and that's the way it should be.
> 
> Boy, cutting ones own hair, I'm not that artistic, so can only imagine my fright behind a pair of scissors.


That’s perfect. They will listen to you and take extra time knowing you are a family member. Good stuff.  My hair is now down to my tailbone so trimming it myself is super simple. I couldn’t easily cut my hair into a style. That’s what I did in high school and my hair looked terrible .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s perfect. They will listen to you and take extra time knowing you are a family member. Good stuff.  My hair is now down to my tailbone so trimming iron myself is super simple. I couldn’t easily cut my hair into a style. That’s what I did in high school and my hair looked terrible .


I know a lady that recently gave herself a haircut, and aside from her looking like a boy now, her hair is a mess. She'll have to grow it out and have it done proper when the time comes.

What I love about the family hairdresser, is I can be firm with her and she respects my stance. That's difficult to achieve outside of people that you really, truly don't know.

Wow, down to your tailbone!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha. I remember occasionally (and lightly) trimming up my own children's hair, a little off the front, a little off the sides, that sort of thing, but never an all-out proper haircut.

Used to feel sorry for some neighbourhood brothers growing up, their dad used to sit them down in a chair out back (outside on the lawn), place a bowl over their heads, adjust the bowl accordingly, and whatever protruded from the bowl was cleanly clipped off and away. Those boys haircuts looked absolutely stupid... straight out of Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know a lady that recently gave herself a haircut, and aside from her looking like a boy now, her hair is a mess. She'll have to grow it out and have it done proper when the time comes.


It’s not a good idea.



Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha. I remember occasionally (and lightly) trimming up my own children's hair, a little off the front, a little off the sides, that sort of thing, but never an all-out proper haircut.
> 
> Used to feel sorry for some neighbourhood brothers growing up, their dad used to sit them down in a chair out back (outside on the lawn), place a bowl over their heads, adjust the bowl accordingly, and whatever protruded from the bowl was cleanly clipped off and away. Those boys haircuts looked absolutely stupid... straight out of Saturday morning cartoons.


My dad did that to us when we were young. 
I hated it. It looked stupid alright.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s not a good idea.
> View attachment 100856
> 
> My dad did that to us when we were young.
> I hated it. It looked stupid alright.


OMG, and she's such a pretty girl in the picture.

I feel for you, Keesha. No child deserves such IMO.

My siblings and I were fortunate that way, in that my parents always went out of their way to ensure we had what we needed, and they took into consideration the stresses that school-life brings, so we all wore proper barber and hairdresser cuts, new clothes every fall when we started school, and mom and dad were strict in the sense that they didn't allow us to follow silly trends, regardless of what all the other kids were doing.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, and she's such a pretty girl in the picture.
> 
> I feel for you, Keesha. No child deserves such IMO.
> 
> My siblings and I were fortunate that way, in that my parents always went out of their way to ensure we had what we needed, and they took into consideration the stresses that school-life brings, so we all wore proper barber and hairdresser cuts, new clothes every fall when we started school, and mom and dad were strict in the sense that they didn't allow us to follow silly trends, regardless of what all the other kids were doing.


It’s no biggie. My parents were good providers otherwise.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s no biggie. My parents were good providers otherwise.


I'm glad you are able to carry with you a sense of acceptance, as I know many who still harvest anger and bitterness over the way they were raised.


----------

